# GRAND OPENING



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

mad mud trails and more... is having there grand opening this coming up memorial day weekend fri,sat, and sunday event , live bands ,women mud wrestling , they are having 2 race events on sat. one is at 2 i believe and the other is at night ,they have camping ,showers,wash rack, and some really nice people that on the place i think the gates open thurs. at 12 , if you guys need any info hit me up i know the owners personally and can get the info you need..o yea forgot to tell ya where its at its in artesia ms. about 20 min west of columbus ms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're coming in June sometime.


----------

